# Long Road to the TT



## tdh55 (Oct 28, 2008)

Hello All,
Over the past few years (I guess that means about 10) between my wife and I we have gone through 2 A3s, 2 A4 Avants and an A6 Avant.....
You will notice a trend here of larger and larger Audis.... (We do seem to like Audis!)
Well finally as the children grew bigger we decided to go for it and buy a Q7 !

The good thing about that is that it meant our second car (A4 Avant) was only ever driven by one person on their own..
End result - I could at last justify buying a TT !!

So last weekend I took delivery of a shiny phantom black TT 2.0TdiQ - I do a lot of miles and the introduction of a diesel TT was news to my ears and I have to say I have a grin on my face every time I drive it! The first time my wife drove it was for a "5 minute round the block test" - She came home about an hour later with a grin on her face!

I have started looking through this forum for various things and am already planning to fit Phillips Xtreme bulbs this weekend and am sure there will be many other things to follow......


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey buddy and welcome to the site. Glad your liking the new TT Tdi, good choice


----------



## Bluebird (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi there - good choice of car. Can really relate to what you are saying as over last ten years between me and my hubby we have had 4 A3s, 2 A4s, 1 A6 and currently have A5 3.0 tdiq, and my new baby - my TT tdiq. Only treated myself to it as son now grown up at 14 (!) but still manages to squeeze himself into the back of the TT as he too thinks its cool. Hubby is well impressed with his A5 but personally its not a patch on mine!
Hope you enjoy it as much as I am mine!
BB


----------



## Bluebird (Oct 26, 2008)

Oops!! Forgot way back in early 1990s had an 80 1.8E - my first Audi! 
BB


----------

